# World of Warcraft: Failed to find a suitable display device. Now Exiting Program.



## Hydrocity (Mar 3, 2012)

Whenever i try to run WoW.Exe, the same thing comes up repeatedly, how can i fix this?


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Some system information would help us.
The DirectX Diagnostic Tool will create a DxDiag.txt file that has all the information we need.

This is how to use the tool to create the DxDiag.txt file.

- Windows key + R
- dxdiag
- OK
- Save All Information... (remember where it's been saved!)

The information between *System Information * and *DirectInput Devices* is what we're looking for.
This can be copied and pasted from the DxDiag.txt and pasted into the forum post.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

What graphics are you using? Are you using a video card or a chipset? Are you on a laptop or a PC? First thing you should do regardless is to check www.canyourunit.com and see if you meet the minimum requirments. Also, after doing that upgrade your graphics card. (If you have one)

If you have a video card make sure it meets the requirements for WoW.

If your NOT using a chipset then it could be that your onboard graphics will not run WoW properly causing it to shut down.

If it has been working before, try going into the WoW folder ( you can do this by right clicking WoW and going to find location ) and going to the fix application. Its worth a shot.

Also, what direct X are you running? I'm sure 11 would work, try upgrading that.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

@PrivatePC,
You realize that if the OP gives us the DxDiag info, that will pretty much all of your questions, correct?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

@Tom6049
I typed up my reply as you were. Yours just came up first.


----------



## Hydrocity (Mar 3, 2012)

K this is the info i got. its a lot of text to take in.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/13/2008 11:44:40, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SigmaTel Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7690&SUBSYS_102801BD&REV_1022
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: sthda.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.4995.0001 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/24/2006 18:34:30, 1156648 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: SigmaTel
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xB5B
Min/Max Sample Rate: 44100, 96000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SigmaTel Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: sthda.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.4995.0001 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 3/24/2006 18:34:30, 1156648 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCC0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC309
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC309
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C8
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 11:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/13/2008 12:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 11:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC309
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/13/2008 11:39:48, 14592 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 11:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 17:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 11:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/13/2008 12:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 11:39:47, 23040 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC309
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 11:39:47, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x192F, 0x0416
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 11:39:47, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 17:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 11:39:47, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 49.3 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HTS541680J9SA00

Drive: D:
Model: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-5540A
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:40:46, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4222&SUBSYS_10208086&REV_02\4&6C79FC5&0&00E0
Driver: n/a

Name: SM Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 09:36:05, 144384 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:36:44, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:36:44, 68224 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:35, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 17:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:37, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 17:11:54, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 17:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 17:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 17:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:35, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 17:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C4&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:40:29, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:40:30, 96512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 03:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:36:41, 37248 bytes

Name: Video Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&11
Driver: n/a

Name: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&10
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&61AAA01&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:36:44, 68224 bytes

Name: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_170C&SUBSYS_01AF1028&REV_02\4&2FE911E8&0&00F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Base System Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_05\4&2FE911E8&0&0CF0
Driver: n/a

Name: Base System Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\4&2FE911E8&0&0AF0
Driver: n/a

Name: OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_00\4&2FE911E8&0&08F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:46:18, 61696 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:46:18, 53376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:51:25, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:51:25, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 06:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_19\4&2FE911E8&0&09F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.4069.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 11:36:44, 79232 bytes

Name: Base System Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_0A\4&2FE911E8&0&0BF0
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:51 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:51 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:51 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:51 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:51 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:51 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:17 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:17 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:09:20 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:09:19 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:18 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:41 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 03:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:02 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:46:33 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:43:30 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:43:50 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:43:57 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:44:02 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:44:08 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:44:15 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:44:20 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:44:25 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:44:28 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:46:35 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:46:36 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:46:38 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:46:40 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:46:41 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:46:28 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:46:32 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/11/2012 15:46:27 223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/17/2010 23:53:25 954368 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 06:33:55 978944 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:49 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:51 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:56 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:42 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:59 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:53 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.4503 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:03 237568 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:03 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:03 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 08:28:36 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:03 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 10:21:32 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 08:28:36 1292288 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 01:16:37 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:42 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:42 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:55 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:55 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:55 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:55 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:55 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:42 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 02:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 12:16:36 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:42 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:11:56 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 11:45:15 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 11:39:50 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 11:39:51 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 11:39:52 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 11:39:53 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:42 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:01 1428992 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:42 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 10:11:44 17920 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 17:12:10 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

Audio Capture Sources:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161

Audio Renderers:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DirectSound: SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,5,2,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Right off, I do see the problem. 
Proper video card drivers are not installed...just the generic windows display drivers.
That's why the Display Device information area is blank.
By the way, the *System Information *portion (the top part) od the DxDiag.txt is missing.



> ---------------
> Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name:
> ...


p.s.
@PrivatePC
Sorry, I didn't notice that our posts were almost at the same time.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

@Tom6049
Yeah, at least we both kind of had the same thing. I told him to upgrade his graphics so we both went in the same direction there.


----------

